# Please let me know about these shows!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm pulling almost all of this info off the web. Please let me know if these shows are great, good, average or just 2 rusty lawnmowers and a 3 legged deaf mule. It will help me out next year to know what to post and what isn't worth the space or electrons. And feel free to post photos of what you saw at these shows.

And remember to tell the show organizers you learned about it here at tractorforum.com!

IMPORTANT!!!
Please verify all show dates before arranging travel plans. We are not responsable for errors, cancelled, changed or postponed shows. As most of this info is from web searches, we are not responsible for any wrong info. It is provided as info only and we do try to make sure it is accurate at the time of posting, but things do change. Again, please verify all info BEFORE going, and have a great time!


----------



## modre (Jun 8, 2004)

*Wauseon Ohio*

hey Joe...a few years back I was cruising out to South Bend on Rt 80 in the old bus to pick up a new sax at the mother of all music stores...and 30 miles west of Toledo on the north side of the road, I spotted a field full of old steam tractors and such as far as the eye could see...so on the return trip. I stopped in to see what the story was...turned out to be a killer old time tractor show/flea market, with all kinds of addictive stuff...I don't remember the month, but I'm guessing July or August...highly recommended...those guys were serious.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Always looking for Maryland and Southern PA shows. PA shows are easier to find, but the maryland shows are harder. I only know of a couple. If,n you find any please post!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Great work --- Keep em coming. I have no idea why but we never ever seem to have any shows down here in the deep south. I could be wrong but the only time I ever see tractors is at a display at a Parish Fair or something. Any ideas on this?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Joe,
As far as the Oklahoma shows posted, one of the guys here at work lives in Sulpher and he says it is a pretty big show that brings in a lot of folks and tractors. I don't know if we will be able to make it but if we do I will take some pictures. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy,
Searching for these I get a lot of dead or outdated links, but nothing as bad as when I searched Louisiana. Even the state fair site is proud to tell me about the upcoming 2003 fair. I found several tractor clubs, including one aparently specializing in Fords, but the stuff is all 2, 3 even 5 years old. For what it's worth, here is the Ford site I found:

http://www.stevenstractor.com/whatsnew.ihtml


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Wauseon Ohio*



> _Originally posted by modre _
> *hey Joe...a few years back I was cruising out to South Bend on Rt 80 in the old bus to pick up a new sax at the mother of all music stores...and 30 miles west of Toledo on the north side of the road, I spotted a field full of old steam tractors and such as far as the eye could see...so on the return trip. I stopped in to see what the story was...turned out to be a killer old time tractor show/flea market, with all kinds of addictive stuff...I don't remember the month, but I'm guessing July or August...highly recommended...those guys were serious. *


The Thresher's Reunion at Wauseon is the oldest tractor/engine/steam show in the country. As a former director there and exhibitor of engines and tractors for over 25 years, I don't go any more. The steam people have done their best to run everyone else off. It's working and the show is collapsing under the weight of these selfish folks. I haven't attended for 3 years, but I understand the engine folks have all left. There are many better tractor shows.

The show was last weekend.

George Willer


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks George for the info. I'm just pulling this stuff blind off the web, so any feedback is good.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Pontiac Illinois Threshermans Reunion Labor day weekend.Lots of Steam engines and antique tractors 
Threshing demonstrations
Plowing demonstrations 
Blacksmith shop
Atique tractor pull
Flea market
Parade of power
camping on grounds
lots more


----------

